# portmaster display inclusion logic



## ericx (Mar 17, 2016)

Is there a way to cause `portmaster -a` to display it's logic for adding ports?

Specifically, I have a system with perl5-5.20.3_8 already installed, but running `portmaster -a` stipulates that lang/perl5.22 should be installed. This, of course, fails due to conflict.

Presumably another port I'm upgrading wants 5.22 instead of 5.20? How might I most easily determine which port has special requirements?


----------



## ericx (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, I figured out that 5.22 was being required because I recycled a make.conf from another machine.

However, my original question still stands: is there some way to display the dependency logic?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2016)

Always, yes, always, read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------

